# Korea sword style



## white dragon (Jan 6, 2003)

Are there any Korean sword fighting systems? Or does anyone know any good websites or books that might help to learn more about them?


----------



## arnisador (Jan 6, 2003)

Kumdo is the best known but there are others--see the Sword Arts forum.


----------



## white dragon (Jan 6, 2003)

The sword section? Well, if I knew you were going to be logical about it...


----------



## Chris from CT (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by white dragon _
> *Are there any Korean sword fighting systems? Or does anyone know any good websites or books that might help to learn more about them? *



There is also Kuhapdo which was developed by Gm Lim, Hyun-Soo.  You can go to Master Todd Miller's site...
http://users.rcn.com/dn0rman/millersmudo/millers.html

or to GM Lim's site...
http://jungkikwan.com/

Take care


----------



## jkn75 (Jan 7, 2003)

Here is an interesting article on the Korean sword from a Kuk Sool Won master: Black Belt article.


----------



## progressivetactics (Mar 22, 2003)

Kuk Sool Won has sword work in their system. It is much different then traditional Iaido type sword techniques.  It seems to have a much more Chinese influence.

Check out anything in KukSool Won, I think you will find alot of sword work in there!


----------



## Hwarang (Mar 28, 2003)

There's a videoclip from the 60ies of Hwarang Do grandmaster Joo Bang Lee showing part of a swordform:

http://www.hwarangdo.com/videoclips.htm

As far as I remember a couple of the other clips also have swordtechniques in them.

Carsten


----------



## white dragon (Mar 29, 2003)

Thanks for the video link, that's much more the sort of thing I was after it with the free flowing movements


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Apr 9, 2003)

I believe there's also Haidong Gumdo, but from what I've seen, that has more to do with drawing the sword then fighting. I could be wrong, and please correct me if I am. (And Gumdo may just be a subset of another style of Korean sword)


----------



## dohap (Dec 25, 2003)

there is a huge sort of schools, native, mixed with Japanese and pure japanese.
Try Shim Gum Do, totally different than Kumdo.
Also some schools like dohap sul looks different and more native.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dohap _
> *Also some schools like dohap sul looks different and more native. *



Is this the system you practice, *dohap*?


----------



## dohap (Dec 26, 2003)

a part of this is in my curriculum
I also practiced shim gum do a bit (I really liked it) and all versions of Hwarangdo


----------



## glad2bhere (Dec 26, 2003)

There is also Hwa Rang Kumdo whose competitive side is very much like Kendo as well as Son Kumdo which is reportedly related to sword material practiced in Son Monasteries. 

BTW: Shim Kumdo is considered by its practitioners to be primarily a form of meditation and is, again, closely tied with practitioners of Son or contemplative Korean Buddhism.   FWIW. 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## dohap (Dec 26, 2003)

yes, in Shim Gum Do You got a lot of meditation, chanting and breathing before training
But this approach to the sword is also valuable


----------



## glad2bhere (Dec 26, 2003)

Yes and of course it will depend on what goals a person has for their sword practice. The tradition is that this particular sword style was revealed to the head of the style by spiritual inspiration. To me that's a little like being told "Jesus showed me how to do." You're right, though. Just cuz its not my cuppa tea doesn't mean it won't work for someone else. Obviously SOMEONE is doing it as the ads continue to show up in TKD TIMES with great regularlity. 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## dohap (Jan 7, 2004)

One funny and interesting thing is, that in Shim Gum Do you got 3 parts of training:
Gum (sword), very strange hand-foot fighting (I forgot the name, sorry) and hoshinsul (yes, yes...) very, very similar to hapkido... or even aikido.
You choose one and go up to the black belt, than train the rest.
They got also some staff techniques.

Seems like there are hundreds of NAMES in KMA, and only few roots...


----------

